# Too bright



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 9, 2006)

Sometimes it's just too bright. Cross made out of 39 CFL lamps is sparking complaints for miles around...


----------



## picard (Dec 9, 2006)

it's a nice cross with lots of lights. People should relax a bit. sheesh. they complain about everything. it's either too much dirt, pollution, CO2, noises, exhaust fumes from car, too much traffic on hwy. 

The lights on a cross is hardly worthy of issue to harm anyone or the environment. :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 9, 2006)

Personally I'd like to see it in person. It looks neat sitting at the top of the ridge against the night sky.


----------



## ken2400 (Dec 10, 2006)

I too like to see the night sky. Maybe it does not have to be on every night or all night when it is on. Wonder if in 10 or 15 years it will be an LED cross?


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 11, 2006)

I can empathesise with the people that think it's too bright. I live in semi-rural area and love the dark. Neighbors bought the place next to me an put in a Ummm... manufactred home. After the first few days they replaced the back porch light with a pair of 100W flood bulbs-- pointed at my back yard. What to do? I've already asked them to put a sheild on it. no luck. Maybe a 100 W HID lamp focused on their place that is slaved to their porch light......


----------



## Led_Blind (Dec 11, 2006)

deleted.....


----------



## jtr1962 (Dec 11, 2006)

With all the ambient light here in the city something like that wouldn't even be noticed let alone complained about. However, I do sympathize somewhat with those who moved to the middle of nowhere in order to have peace and dark at night only to have it interrupted by this display. I suppose it would annoy me more in that situation because it really serves no purpose. At least if it was lighting up a park, subway station, or something else I would say it's at least serving a practical use.


----------



## mboni (Dec 11, 2006)

picard said:


> it's a nice cross with lots of lights. People should relax a bit. sheesh. they complain about everything. it's either too much dirt, pollution, CO2, noises, exhaust fumes from car, too much traffic on hwy.
> 
> The lights on a cross is hardly worthy of issue to harm anyone or the environment. :laughing:




Actually, light pollution is directly harming the scientific mission of the Mount Palomar Observatory. Lighting laws are very specific about light pollution within a 45 mile radius of the observatory. 

If the church doesn't want to obey the law, then they should give up the protections offered by the law. It's not a question of 'free expression of religion', since the laws do not have any special restrictions or exemptions based on religious beliefs.


----------

